# Problem mit MySQL bei Vista von XAMPP



## adlershof (9. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,

seit Freitag habe ich das Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pa2548 mit Windows Vista Home. Vorher hatte ich Win XP Home und hab dort schon immer XAMPP genutzt.

Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem, dass ich bei XAMPP MySQL nicht gestartet bekomme.
Wie kriege ich das gestartet, damit ich auch Datenbanken wieder abfragen kann?


----------



## Gumbo (9. Dezember 2007)

Was sagt die MySQL-Log-Datei dazu?


----------



## adlershof (9. Dezember 2007)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:


> Was sagt die MySQL-Log-Datei dazu?


wo kann ich diese finden?


----------



## Gumbo (9. Dezember 2007)

Vermutlich im XAMPP-Installationsverzeichnis.


----------



## adlershof (9. Dezember 2007)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:


> Vermutlich im XAMPP-Installationsverzeichnis.


Sorry, aber ich kann da nichts erkennen. Vielleicht kennst du ja einen standarddateinamen von der log datei, damit ich diese finden kann.


----------



## Gumbo (9. Dezember 2007)

Die sollte eigentlich „mysql.log“ heißen.


----------



## adlershof (9. Dezember 2007)

ich hab mysql_explain_log und mod_log_sql_mysql.so im angebot


----------



## subara (12. Dezember 2007)

Hast du nachgeschaut ob der Dienst ISS deaktiviert wurde?


----------



## adlershof (12. Dezember 2007)

Nein habe ich nicht. Bin erst seit kurzen in Besitz von Windows Vista und man lernt ja immer dazu. Aber ich werde es mal machen.


----------



## adlershof (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe diesen IIS Dienst nicht gefunden.


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!


adlershof hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht kennst du ja einen standarddateinamen von der log datei, damit ich diese finden kann.


Der "Standardname" setzt sich aus dem Computernamen und der Endung .err zusammen.
Zu finden im "data"-Verzeichnis von MySQL.

Die Datei ist eine reine Textdatei und ist mit jedem Editor (z.b. Notepad) zu öffnen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## adlershof (17. Dezember 2007)

```
071214 17:41:56 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: ready for connections.
Version: '5.0.51'  socket: ''  port: 3306  Source distribution
071214 18:14:09 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Normal shutdown

071214 18:14:12 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Shutdown complete

071214 18:16:20 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: ready for connections.
Version: '5.0.51'  socket: ''  port: 3306  Source distribution
071214 18:36:29 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Normal shutdown

071214 18:36:36 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Shutdown complete

071214 18:38:29 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: ready for connections.
Version: '5.0.51'  socket: ''  port: 3306  Source distribution
071214 19:07:18 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Normal shutdown

071214 19:07:20 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Shutdown complete

071214 21:07:04 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: ready for connections.
Version: '5.0.51'  socket: ''  port: 3306  Source distribution
071214 21:10:30 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Normal shutdown

071214 21:10:30 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Shutdown complete

071215 12:58:27 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: ready for connections.
Version: '5.0.51'  socket: ''  port: 3306  Source distribution
Can't start server: Bind on TCP/IP port: Invalid argument
071215 15:33:34 [ERROR] Do you already have another mysqld server running on port: 3306 ?
071215 15:33:34 [ERROR] Aborting

071215 15:33:34 [Note] mysql\bin\mysqld.exe: Shutdown complete

071215 20:12:07 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Normal shutdown

071215 20:12:07 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Shutdown complete

071215 20:12:10 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: ready for connections.
Version: '5.0.51'  socket: ''  port: 3306  Source distribution
071215 20:25:50 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Normal shutdown

071215 20:25:50 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Shutdown complete

071215 20:25:53 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: ready for connections.
Version: '5.0.51'  socket: ''  port: 3306  Source distribution
071215 20:57:26 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: ready for connections.
Version: '5.0.51'  socket: ''  port: 3306  Source distribution
071215 20:59:49 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Normal shutdown

071215 20:59:49 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Shutdown complete

071215 21:01:38 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: ready for connections.
Version: '5.0.51'  socket: ''  port: 3306  Source distribution
071215 21:16:00 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Normal shutdown

071215 21:16:01 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Shutdown complete

071216 10:04:45 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: ready for connections.
Version: '5.0.51'  socket: ''  port: 3306  Source distribution
071216 10:55:57 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Normal shutdown

071216 10:56:04 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Shutdown complete

071216 13:27:29 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: ready for connections.
Version: '5.0.51'  socket: ''  port: 3306  Source distribution
071216 15:29:09 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Normal shutdown

071216 15:29:18 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Shutdown complete

071216 15:30:53 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: ready for connections.
Version: '5.0.51'  socket: ''  port: 3306  Source distribution
071216 17:21:45 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Normal shutdown

071216 17:21:54 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Shutdown complete

071216 17:23:47 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: ready for connections.
Version: '5.0.51'  socket: ''  port: 3306  Source distribution
071216 17:29:36 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Normal shutdown

071216 17:29:36 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Shutdown complete

071216 17:29:38 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: ready for connections.
Version: '5.0.51'  socket: ''  port: 3306  Source distribution
071216 17:31:12 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Normal shutdown

071216 17:31:12 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Shutdown complete

071216 17:31:14 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: ready for connections.
Version: '5.0.51'  socket: ''  port: 3306  Source distribution
071216 17:34:29 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Normal shutdown

071216 17:34:29 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Shutdown complete

071216 17:34:30 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: ready for connections.
Version: '5.0.51'  socket: ''  port: 3306  Source distribution
071216 18:42:31 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Normal shutdown

071216 18:42:31 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Shutdown complete

071216 18:42:33 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: ready for connections.
Version: '5.0.51'  socket: ''  port: 3306  Source distribution
071216 18:45:31 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Normal shutdown

071216 18:45:31 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Shutdown complete

071216 18:45:37 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: ready for connections.
Version: '5.0.51'  socket: ''  port: 3306  Source distribution
071216 20:31:20 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Normal shutdown

071216 20:31:24 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Shutdown complete

071217 11:14:17 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: ready for connections.
Version: '5.0.51'  socket: ''  port: 3306  Source distribution
071217 12:30:42 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Normal shutdown

071217 12:30:48 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Shutdown complete

071217 12:32:41 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: ready for connections.
Version: '5.0.51'  socket: ''  port: 3306  Source distribution
071217 12:36:57 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Normal shutdown

071217 12:36:57 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: Shutdown complete

071217 12:39:01 [Note] C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt: ready for connections.
Version: '5.0.51'  socket: ''  port: 3306  Source distribution
```


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Dezember 2007)

Starte mal die xampp-control.exe im XAMPP Verzeichnis und schaue ob dort beim Kästchen "Svc" für MySQL ein Häckchen gesetzt ist.
Wenn ja, dann mache es weg und beende ggf. MySQL.


----------



## adlershof (17. Dezember 2007)

Die Häckchen lassen sich nicht entfernen. Musste die Anwendungen über die Dienste beenden und wenn ich auf Xampp-Start klicke, wird angezeigt, dass keine Probleme bestehen. Allerdings scheint dies immernoch zu sein, da der MySQL Server laut http://localhost/security/xamppsecurity.php immernoch nicht aktiv.

Mittlerweile vermutet auch, dass es mit der ZoneAlarm Firewall zusammenhängen kann. (Kann mich auch irren) Obwohl die Anwendungen alle in der Firewall zugelassen sind.


----------

